# I need your help girls.



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I've always suffered with pain on my period, but I don't know how to make it less painful. I don't want to take any pills. Last month it was so bad I barely walk and was forced to take some pills to walk to my grandmother's house for lunch.

Can you guys help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure I can help you. After I reach a certain level of pain, I'll take some sort of pain reliever. 

Also I try to go out and exercise some during my period. It's kind of uncomfortable at first and often times I just don't want to, but the movement will stop the pain (or at least distract me from it) before it gets too bad. Not sure if this works for everyone though. 

Lastly some of my friends will use heating pads.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

When you say you don't want to take pills, do you just mean painkillers? Or does that include birth control pills as well?

Hormonal birth control is probably the most effective way of reducing/eliminating period pain. If you don't want to take a pill every day, there are other options like the patch, depo shots, or a mirena IUD. It's not a guarantee, but it works for most women.

If you really don't want to go the hormone or painkiller route, then I second the suggestion of exercise. You want to do it before the pain is too severe - it will be more comfortable and usually stop it from getting worse. Running always worked best for me, but walking can work too. Swimming also worked as well. Heat is good to help relax the muscles. A heating pad or hot water bottle, or soak in a hot bath.

Edit - forgot to mention that some herbal teas work for some people as well. Chamomile is good for overall relaxation; Raspberry Leaf tea is specifically for menstrual cramps.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

^Birth control: Since I started birth control my pms and periods are much worse than they were before. Granted, I got on birth control because my periods had just stopped. The entire point of being on it is too remind my body that I have a working reproduction system. So maybe my situation is a bit different than the norm. 

Still it's bad enough that I want off it as soon as possible and I'll be extremely reluctant to get back on it when I become sexually active.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Murky Muse said:


> ^Birth control: Since I started birth control my pms and periods are much worse than they were before. Granted, I got on birth control because my periods had just stopped. The entire point of being on it is too remind my body that I have a working reproduction system. So maybe my situation is a bit different than the norm.
> 
> Still it's bad enough that I want off it as soon as possible and I'll be extremely reluctant to get back on it when I become sexually active.


I'm just in a lot of pain. My period hasn't stop.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

I know that. I was being off topic by referring to jayde's comments on birth control.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l've always taken ''pills'' for it and don't understand the resistance :tongue:

l once knew a girl who didn't want to take pain medication ''pills'', so she went on the birth control* pill* instead. Pill.

Just NSAID's, unless you have a pre-existing condition or are prone to stomach ulcers it's not really a concern however, l would NEVER take Tylenol.

Doesn't do anything and is really just a bad drug IMO. Midol is also acetaminophen, worthless.


----------



## Polisciismylife (Jul 31, 2013)

The only pain free menstrual cycle I've ever had is when I'm on birth control. You can try everything under the sun: midol or aleve, chocolate (dark chocolate and red wine always helped me deal with the pain), heating pads, etc. The only thing that ever made my periods entirely pain free was the pill. You know the pain, that bloated insides, intense sensitivity junk which subsequently makes you want to rip people's faces off. It also controlled the hormonal mood swing crap too. 
I can't say enough about birth control. I suggest you look into it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l've always taken ''pills'' for it and don't understand the resistance :tongue:


A lot of girls I know take painkillers to the point they don't make any effect on them anymore. I don't want to get to that point in all honesty.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

AyaSullivan said:


> A lot of girls I know take painkillers to the point they don't make any effect on them anymore. I don't want to get to that point in all honesty.


Some people really have no idea what they're doing with OTC meds and l don't know why(not used in their family growing up sometimes and they don't read labels) , but they have a lot of issues because of it. 

Like building up tolerance too quickly or even serious health problems.

l took generic ibuprofen for about 10 years, but l only used it for about 2 days out of the month and didn't exceed the dosage.

lt stopped working anyway because l guess it's inevitable sometimes, so l just switched to Aleve :kitteh:


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

*AyaSullivan*
I've heard that bananas help so on my period, I'll sometimes take them. Exercise helps loads.
I try to live daily normally and hope my period is an after thought but sometimes it is really painful and it can't be helped. I also try to alternate between pressing different temperatures to my stomach. Really cold and really warm somehow helps. Lying down, crouching in different positions. Sometimes my lower back hurts, my friend's massage device is ideal for it. Try to persevere, think positive! Hope for that child someday or be relieved that you are not pregnant atm. You are a woman and you are on your period! Yeah.. For more medical information or serious pain, I would say to ask a professional.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Polisciismylife said:


> The only pain free menstrual cycle I've ever had is when I'm on birth control. You can try everything under the sun: midol or aleve, chocolate (dark chocolate and red wine always helped me deal with the pain), heating pads, etc. The only thing that ever made my periods entirely pain free was the pill. You know the pain, that bloated insides, intense sensitivity junk which subsequently makes you want to rip people's faces off. It also controlled the hormonal mood swing crap too.
> I can't say enough about birth control. I suggest you look into it.


I second that.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Some people really have no idea what they're doing with OTC meds and l don't know why(not used in their family growing up sometimes and they don't read labels) , but they have a lot of issues because of it.
> 
> Like building up tolerance too quickly or even serious health problems.
> 
> ...


I wanted some natural way to stop the pain because I don't want to take birth control yet. It seems a bit stupid to me because I haven't start any sexual activity...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

AyaSullivan said:


> I wanted some natural way to stop the pain because I don't want to take birth control yet. It seems a bit stupid to me because I haven't start any sexual activity...


There's no way you can predict how the pill would affect you in other ways until you tried it, l think it's a good option for something like PCOS but it could make your period better or worse.

l was only on one birth control pill and it did take cramps away completely, but it made the period much heavier. l could have switched but l had a bad reaction to the pill later anyway.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> There's no way you can predict how the pill would affect you in other ways until you tried it, l think it's a good option for something like PCOS but it could make your period better or worse.
> 
> l was only on one birth control pill and it did take cramps away completely, but it made the period much heavier. l could have switched but l had a bad reaction to the pill later anyway.


I tried to take the pill once, but my breasts got so much bigger I need a new set of bras and I couldn't sleep well because I move a lot while sleeping.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

As strange as it sounds, getting off helps with the pain temporarily.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> I wanted some natural way to stop the pain because I don't want to take birth control yet. It seems a bit stupid to me because I haven't start any sexual activity...


I started on the pill when I was 14, but didn't have sex until I was 19. The pill is prescribed for non-birth control reasons all the time: regulating cycles and stopping pain are two of the most common.

By all means try the natural methods first. But don't let lack of sexual activity be a reason not to consider the birth control options.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

When I was younger I'd just lie on my stomach, with a pillow tucked under my stomach, hahahas :laughing: A hot water bottle really helps, just keep the stomach area warm. And exercise of course, helps you forget the pain because it just spreads out everywhere...If you're as horrible as me, that is xD
I have pains every single time, I envy people who don't get them :angry:


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

@AyaSullivan

Please consider seeing a gynecologist (or a different one if you already are).

Heavy or painful periods could be a symptom of a number an underlying conditions, some relatively benign and easily treatable, others not so.

I'm not trying to cause you undue concern, and am not suggesting that this may be your problem, but ...

I wrote off my abdominal pain for months assuming that I was just experiencing strong cramps and ended up being diagnosed with ovarian cancer at 27. It never occurred to me that that I could have anything so serious at such a young age. 

Again, not trying to be alarmist or to suggest that this is your problem, just trying to point out that any sort of recurrent pelvic pain should be discussed with a doctor.

For anyone else who may be reading this: I made myself a promise that if I ever came across a woman who in anyway had symptoms that were like mine that I would speak out and share my story. You never know, it could save a life.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I suffered from really really painful periods when I was growing up. I don't think the pain began to lessen until my late 20's and even know it continues as I'm older - but nothing like it once was. I feel ya though - it was terrible.

Ibuprofen helped when aspirin or tylenol wouldn't. I know you're trying to stay away from painkillers but ibuprofen isn't habit-forming and it always seemed to work. 

I second the comments who say go to a doctor. You need to make sure everything is okay. As for the pill it can help and there are different types/doses - so if it causes breast swelling or sleep issues it could be that the dose didn't work for you. They can adjust it to make you comfortable. 

Hang in there. Luckily it's only a few days each month - we females are like werewolves that way. We get all cranky and hairy (And I personally am a danger to society when it's that time of the month...just saying).


----------

